# Typical cost of relocating youyr belongings from the UK to Dubai?



## stealth77

Hi, Can someone give me an idea of an average cost for 20ft & 40ft containers for shipping goods to Dubai from the UK/Scotland. We will be bringing limited large items, only TV's and maybe bedroom furniture, together with kitchen items such as american fridge freezer, microwave etc. Probably will only need a 20ft container? 

If you could recommend companies best to use that would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brav0

stealth77 said:


> Hi, Can someone give me an idea of an average cost for 20ft & 40ft containers for shipping goods to Dubai from the UK/Scotland. We will be bringing limited large items, only TV's and maybe bedroom furniture, together with kitchen items such as american fridge freezer, microwave etc. Probably will only need a 20ft container?
> 
> If you could recommend companies best to use that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Stealth

We have just done the same thing but from Manchester. You dont hire a container as such your shipping company will ask you list all your large items and then provide you with a number of boxes 47cm x 47cm x 47cm for smaller items such as books DVD's, bedding (which can be quiet bulky). 

In total we had 353 cubic feet. The company needs this figure to decide how much space you require in the container and then can 'book' out the rest of the space to someone else.

We shopped around and in the end went with Movecorp and opted for the full end to end service i.e. they turn up, wrap it, pack, it ship it, unload it, clear customs, deliver and unpack

In total we paid £1500 for this service. remember there is no VAT on international shipping 

Hope this helps and good luck with the move

JT


----------



## claredoc

Stealth77


My family and I moved to Dubai 2 years ago from Glasgow and as hubby's company was paying for shipping we had to get 3 quotes. Pick fords came out on top so we used them. Came and packed up everything then unpacked it at other end. 

We brought everything and did have a FULL container (jam packed actually). I think we were about £2k and that included insurance. 

Hope this helps


----------



## lxinuk

40ft container, door to door, packing and unpacking July 2012 - midlands UK to Dubai £4250. Insurance on contents valued at £50,000 was £1,000 - full replacement of new goods each object itemised.

Lx


----------



## FlexRay

We recently moved and our shipment just arrived

We lived in Aberdeen, UK

20ft container was far to much for us and was estimated to be around £4,000

You can either choose to have your stuff in a container with other people and when the container is full it gets sent, we were quoted £1800 for this and time frame was 8-12 weeks

They have another option where they split the container into 5 crates, then your stuff may fill say for example 3 boxes, this means the container gets filled quicker and can be sent sooner, we paid £2,500 and it arrived in 6 weeks, stayed in customs for a couple days then delivered. I think its called LCL Shipment.

Hope this helps

Craig


----------



## stamboy

Very informative read


----------



## vantage

20ft Container, door to door, Jockshire to Dubai, including insurance 3,500 GBP (June 2012) with Clark & Rose


----------



## telecompro

what sort of items can fit into a 20ft container? from your experiences...


----------



## stamboy

telecompro said:


> what sort of items can fit into a 20ft container? from your experiences...


A lot as well as the kitchen sink I would think!


----------



## Ozysanj

Bumping here to follow.thanks everybody for sharing,we will need it soon!


----------



## vantage

telecompro said:


> what sort of items can fit into a 20ft container? from your experiences...


they do wrap everything separately, so packaging takes up more space than you think, but the modest contents of a 3 bed house, depending on how collapsable some of your furniture is.


----------



## stamboy

jthissen said:


> Hi Stealth
> 
> We have just done the same thing but from Manchester. You dont hire a container as such your shipping company will ask you list all your large items and then provide you with a number of boxes 47cm x 47cm x 47cm for smaller items such as books DVD's, bedding (which can be quiet bulky).
> 
> In total we had 353 cubic feet. The company needs this figure to decide how much space you require in the container and then can 'book' out the rest of the space to someone else.
> 
> We shopped around and in the end went with Movecorp and opted for the full end to end service i.e. they turn up, wrap it, pack, it ship it, unload it, clear customs, deliver and unpack
> 
> In total we paid £1500 for this service. remember there is no VAT on international shipping
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck with the move
> 
> JT


I just got quoted £700 for 50 cubic feet - i.e. 10 of the boxes.

Sounds a lot to me!


----------



## Yas9

Hi,

How big of a container do you think we would need to move 37inch TV, PS3, Wii and quite alot of personal belongings such as clothes and shoes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stamboy

Yas9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How big of a container do you think we would need to move 37inch TV, PS3, Wii and quite alot of personal belongings such as clothes and shoes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'd put the wii in your carry-on.


----------



## Brav0

stamboy said:


> I just got quoted £700 for 50 cubic feet - i.e. 10 of the boxes.
> 
> Sounds a lot to me!


Is that with Movecorp?

Yeah like I said we paid £1500 for 353 cubic feet


----------



## stamboy

jthissen said:


> Is that with Movecorp?
> 
> Yeah like I said we paid £1500 for 353 cubic feet


Yes was with Movecorp


----------



## Brav0

stamboy said:


> Yes was with Movecorp


Is that air or sea freight?

I ll get you the name/contact details of the person who handled out enquiry if you want?


----------



## stamboy

jthissen said:


> Is that with Movecorp?
> 
> Yeah like I said we paid £1500 for 353 cubic feet


Could you advise roughly what you can get in 350 cubic feet as I'm having trouble picturing it and working out what we need. 

Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella

tape measures are your friends


----------



## Brav0

stamboy said:


> Could you advise roughly what you can get in 350 cubic feet as I'm having trouble picturing it and working out what we need.
> 
> Thanks


I thought I replied to this but looks like i didnt

I have tried to remember:

- 47cm x 47cm x47cm boxed (provided by Movecorp) filled with smaller items such as - PS3, Xbox, DVD's, Books, Kitchen utensils, bedding, additional clothes 
- 37 TV
- 32 TV
- L shaped sofa 
- Oak bedframe (dismantled) no mattress
- Piano (organ style) 
- Piano stool
- 5 large pictures
- 1 large circular mirror
- 1 tall stand up mirror
- Dyson hoover
- ironing board 
- clothes rail
- large TV/media stand
- mini fridge 
- 27" iMac
- tall DVD rack

To give you an idea it completely filled a Luton style van

We used Vicky at Movecorp she was very good, give her a call and mention me:

Victoria Gaunt

International Removal Coordinator

Free phone: 08000 556 331
Outside UK: +44 1922 4500 40
Email: [email protected]
Removals from USA | Worldwide Shipping

Proud Members of
Removals Ombudsman Scheme 
FTA – Freight Transport Association 
BAR - British Association Of Removers
FEDEMAC – Federation Of European Movers
N.G.R.S. - National Guild Of Removers And Storers
R.O.A.R.S. - Register Of Approved Removers And Storers 
Vat Registration No: 916745796 - Company Reg No: 06231646


----------



## libbyella

*Sell up in UK or bring everything?!*

Please could you share your experiences about shipping? I'm wondering whether it's worthwhile hiring a 40 ft container and bringing vehicles and entire house contents or selling bigger items in UK, using a smaller container and buying new in Dubai. I'm on a budget and don't want to incur the cost of bringing items, only to find out that with car rental etc, it would have been better to buy out there. Any comments gratefully received ... thanks


----------



## LordMarks

Hi all,

I am moving to Dubai from Newcastle, UK and I am looking for a good and reliable company to move maximum 3 x tea carton (5 cubic feet each). Any suggestions??


----------

